# Potez 637



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2015)

19 GR 2-33 Saint Dizier 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Not bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2015)

Le Bourget, France

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Guerre 39/45, avions de bombardement, 1940, Vintage silver print vintage silver | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2019)

Z73 abgeschossenes französisches Flugzeug France Frankreich 1940 Kennung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2019)

Rumänische Potez 63. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO ORIGINALE AVION BOMBARDIER POTEZ 63 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

1939 Press Photo Squadron of French bombers in France, behind the Western Front | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION GROUPE POTEZ 63 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q146 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Frankreich TOP Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION POTEZ 63.11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2020)

Good one


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

X5306 Foto Frankreich französisches Flugzeug Kennung ID RAR Selten Top !! | eBay


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 4, 2020)

They might not have been the best machines in the world (they were hampered by a pair of weedy 700ps engines that ran out of puff above 12,000ft) but they were a damn fine looking bird. Proof that France could design a beautiful plane.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION POTEZ 630 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION POTEZ 631 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 22, 2021)

I have often wondered what they could have done with a pair of decent engines. A pair of Merlins might have made them into a bomber killer.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> I have often wondered what they could have done with a pair of decent engines. A pair of Merlins might have made them into a bomber killer.



Looks the part.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 25, 2021)

#31 an interesting scheme, wonder what colours?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2021)

Bernhart said:


> #31 an interesting scheme, wonder what colours?


Don't quote me on this but I think the wavy colour is a dark green and the rest is NMF


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes I do believe the majority is NMF


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 26, 2021)

be a neat one to duplicate


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 26, 2021)

Bernhart
you have a choice of scales


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

69














Foto, Kradschützen Btl. 3, frz. Jagdflugzeug Nummer 69, Poligny (N)50478 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Kradschützen Btl. 3, frz. Jagdflugzeug Nummer 69, Poligny (N)50478 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2022)

Greek 29-11-1940




















WWII: FRENCH POTEZ 63 ORIGINAL SPORTS & GENERAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 20TH NOV 1940 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: FRENCH POTEZ 63 ORIGINAL SPORTS & GENERAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 20TH NOV 1940 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

Potez 63 Rumanian airforce













Orig. RIESEN Foto rumänische Potez 63 Flugzeug Pilot Rumänien Beute Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. RIESEN Foto rumänische Potez 63 Flugzeug Pilot Rumänien Beute Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

Cognac 1940



















Britisches Französisches Beute Flugzeug Flugplatz Cognac 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Britisches Französisches Beute Flugzeug Flugplatz Cognac 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------

